# Phương pháp trị cúm bằng dầu tràm cho mẹ bầu mà không cần dùng thuốc kháng sinh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (15/2/19)

Sức khỏe mẹ bầu là điều mà người thân trong gia đình đều quan tâm lo lắng, nhất là khi mắc phải những bệnh mà ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi. Tiêu biểu là cúm một loại bệnh gây khó chịu và ảnh hưởng xấu đến sự phát triển của thai nhi, hơn thế nữa việc sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh sẽ gây ra những nguy hiểm khôn lừng. Chính vì thế việc sử dụng những phương pháp an toàn, hiệu quả là điều mà mẹ bầu cần ngay lúc nay, ngoài những phương pháp thông thường thì việc sử dụng sản phẩm Dầu Tràm Con Yêu được cho là an toàn và hiệu quả nhất.




Cúm là bệnh dễ mắc phải khi thời tiết thay đổi cùng với đó là hệ thống miễn dịch cơ thể yếu đi, trong đó mẹ bầu là một đối tượng chịu nhiều thay đổi của cơ thể. Nếu không biết cách điều trị thì bệnh sẽ dai dẳng và gây ra những hậu quả nặng nề đặc biệt là với sự phát triển của thai nhi.
Hiện nay có rất nhiều cách trị cúm bằng phương pháp dân gian như bằng tỏi, bằng hành, bằng chanh đào, bằng gừng… những phương pháp trên đều đem lại những hiệu quả nhất định mà không gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.
Một phương pháp hiệu quả hơn và có nhiều công dụng hơn đó chính là sử dụng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu, sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với mẹ bầu. Đã được nhiều người tin tưởng và sử dụng thay cho các loại thuốc kháng sinh và dầu gió. Với khả năng kháng khuẩn và ức chế virus sản phẩm hổ trợ trong việc điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp, bệnh ngoài da. Hơn thế nữa việc sử dụng an toàn mà lại đem lại cảm giác thoãi mái và thư giãn bởi hương thơm dịu mát là sản phẩm thiết thực nhất cho mỗi mẹ bầu.




Ngoài việc hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp thì Dầu Tràm Con Yêu còn được sử dụng như một loại mỹ phẩm làm đẹp giúp loại bỏ mụn, làm sạch da và xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại. Đem lại bầu không khí trong lành và an toàn cho gia đình của bạn.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

